# Please HELP =(



## JNL (Sep 13, 2008)

PLEASE READ:

I adopted Arty from the WI Humane Society in August 2008. Everything was fine until about a month and a half ago. Arty decided he didn't like my grandma and parents anymore. He would bark and growl at them when he sees them (as I mentioned in one of my threads before). A lot of wonderful SM members here gave me great advice on what to do about this kind of behavior. I tried playing with him more (although he's not interested most of the time) and taking him on walks around the block after work, but his barking and growling just got more aggressive. Before he would just bark and growl, but now it actually seems like he'd attack them. Don't get me wrong. Arty is a very quiet and lovable dog. He gets along with everyone else but just not when it comes to them. My dad didn't want dogs in the house to begin with but he made an exception for Arty since I really wanted him. Plus, I figured everything will be fine because I was going to move out in Spring of this year after I graduate from college. However, I just found out that I am losing my job. I'm currently an intern for NGS where I do Medicare auditing. I was supposed to get hired as a full-time auditor once I graduate but NGS recently lost the contract bid for the MN, WI, and IL workloads (which my office currently deals with). With this loss, my office will be closing in about six months, which means I can't move out anytime soon. Of course, I can look for another job but with everyone in my office out of a job and will be looking for a job as well (not to mention, they have way more experience than me), who knows when I will actually find a decent paying job to support myself and Arty. Also, my parents have been strict about not having him here anymore because they're beginning to feel afraid of him. 

The reason why I'm posting this is because I feel that Arty deserves a better home than the one I can provide for him. I've wanted a Maltese for many years and I was so happy when I found Arty. If things were different, Arty and I would've been perfect together. When I think about myself, I don't want to give him up at all. I feel so guilty and heartbroken at the thought of losing him. But when I think of Arty's well-being, I know he deserves so much more. I'm not looking to sell him or anything. I just simply want to find a better home for him. If you or anyone you know lives around the Midwest area and can provide a good home for Arty, please PM me. I just want someone who can love him, take care of him, treat him as their own, and be there for him. 

Please understand how hard this is for me. I've thought long and hard about this and as much as I don't want to do it, this is probably best for him and that's all I really care about.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I know that this is a difficult decision for you, but it sounds like Arty would do better in a different environment.

Does the humane society you got Arty from require that he be returned to them if it doesn't work out? Many do.

If not, I'd really suggest you contact Mary Palmer of Northcentral Maltese Rescue. She is very close to you.

http://malteserescue.homestead.com/


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Bless your heart, Julie. It will be okay. 

It's awesome of you to put Arty's well being, front and center. 

So yep, contact NMR. Mary will help you, and your little one. 

Hugs to little Arty ~ :grouphug:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Julie, I feel for you. I also had to rehome a Maltese I LOVED so very much and it was heartbreaking.

I wish you a lot of strength to be able to handle this hard task. And I want to whisper to you, "do not let anyone make you feel bad for doing this." You clearly want Arty to have what he needs, as I did with my Maltese.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (MissMelanie @ Jan 14 2009, 08:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706385


> I wish you a lot of strength to be able to handle this hard task. And I want to whisper to you, "do not let anyone make you feel bad for doing this." You clearly want Arty to have what he needs, as I did with my Maltese.[/B]


I second this. Don't let anyone make you feel bad for doing this. You obviously have his best interest at heart and I commend you for it.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Julie.
You sound like a very mature young lady. I pray all works out for you and Arty. I commend you for coming to the heart wrenching decision you made. 
xoxoxoxo


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

((((Julie)))) :grouphug: You love Arty and want what is best for him. Bless you.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I just wanted to offer you my support - I can only imagine what a difficult decision this was for you.

Please consider the rescue people mentioned already in this thread.

Good luck to you & little Arty :grouphug:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (JNL @ Jan 14 2009, 09:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706314


> PLEASE READ:
> 
> I adopted Arty from the WI Humane Society in August 2008. Everything was fine until about a month and a half ago. Arty decided he didn't like my grandma and parents anymore. He would bark and growl at them when he sees them (as I mentioned in one of my threads before). A lot of wonderful SM members here gave me great advice on what to do about this kind of behavior. I tried playing with him more (although he's not interested most of the time) and taking him on walks around the block after work, but his barking and growling just got more aggressive. Before he would just bark and growl, but now it actually seems like he'd attack them. Don't get me wrong. Arty is a very quiet and lovable dog. He gets along with everyone else but just not when it comes to them. My dad didn't want dogs in the house to begin with but he made an exception for Arty since I really wanted him. Plus, I figured everything will be fine because I was going to move out in Spring of this year after I graduate from college. However, I just found out that I am losing my job. I'm currently an intern for NGS where I do Medicare auditing. I was supposed to get hired as a full-time auditor once I graduate but NGS recently lost the contract bid for the MN, WI, and IL workloads (which my office currently deals with). With this loss, my office will be closing in about six months, which means I can't move out anytime soon. Of course, I can look for another job but with everyone in my office out of a job and will be looking for a job as well (not to mention, they have way more experience than me), who knows when I will actually find a decent paying job to support myself and Arty. Also, my parents have been strict about not having him here anymore because they're beginning to feel afraid of him.
> 
> ...


Julie, :grouphug: What a wonderful caring loving thing you are doing for Arty...please don't feel guilty :grouphug: 
You want the best for this little guy, and bless Deb and Mary, seems they will help Arty on his way.

I can't even imagine how hard this must be for you....just know we all care :grouphug:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Your making the best decision for Arty and putting him first, that can't be wrong :grouphug: 
I admire your strength and honesty. I am sure you tried your best, Arty will be ok and I am sure they will find him a home.
My thoughts are with you and cutie Arty :grouphug:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I just wanted to echo what everyone else has said. So many people out there would want to shame you into keeping Arty (possibly to his detriment). You have shown such compassion for him but putting his welfare and needs ahead of your desire to care for him. I am sure it was one of the hardest decisions you will ever make and I am very proud of you. I wish you the best of luck in finding Arty a new home and, when the time is right, I am sure that everyone here will do their best to help you find your a new fluff that you can care for.

Bless you and hugs to you and Arty.

Erin and Hunter


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

I had to rehome my first fluff Frost as i was living in an apartment and worked all day and late and felt that it was not fair on him.My Boyfriend at the time also really wanted him but was not prepared to do any of the work or be there as well. Also the apartment block were not partial to him. I also was just not ready. I only had him for one 2 days and giving him up destroyed me, I was sooo upset. so i i know what you must be going through. I heard he had gone a lady who really needed the little guy because of some tragedy. That helped me so much. It just was not the right time even though i had really wanted him and loved him and tried my best. Arty will find a fit, and you are doing a brave thing.
Do you think he is being overprotective of you by acting out at your parents?


----------



## JNL (Sep 13, 2008)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jan 14 2009, 08:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706319


> I know that this is a difficult decision for you, but it sounds like Arty would do better in a different environment.
> 
> Does the humane society you got Arty from require that he be returned to them if it doesn't work out? Many do.
> 
> ...


The counselor who worked with me when I adopted Arty did mention that I have to take Arty back to WHS if I can't keep him for whatever reason. I've thought about taking him back there but couldn't bring myself to do it. WHS bought out a puppy mill and have over 1,000 dogs to find homes for. If I take Arty back there, they're just going to place in a foster home or something until all the other animals get a chance at finding a home before Arty will get a second chance. And who knows how long that will be. It hurts me too much to take him back there not knowing where he's going or when he will actually find a good home. This is the reason why I've decided to find him a home myself. That way I will know where he is and feel at ease that he has found a home. I really don't know what to do anymore. 

Deb has also recommended NMR. I haven't contacted Mary yet but will do in a few days. Thank you for your advice. I really do appreciate it.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (JNL @ Jan 15 2009, 08:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706941


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jan 14 2009, 08:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706319





> I know that this is a difficult decision for you, but it sounds like Arty would do better in a different environment.
> 
> Does the humane society you got Arty from require that he be returned to them if it doesn't work out? Many do.
> 
> ...


The counselor who worked with me when I adopted Arty did mention that I have to take Arty back to WHS if I can't keep him for whatever reason. I've thought about taking him back there but couldn't bring myself to do it. WHS bought out a puppy mill and have over 1,000 dogs to find homes for. If I take Arty back there, they're just going to place in a foster home or something until all the other animals get a chance at finding a home before Arty will get a second chance. And who knows how long that will be. It hurts me too much to take him back there not knowing where he's going or when he will actually find a good home. This is the reason why I've decided to find him a home myself. That way I will know where he is and feel at ease that he has found a home. I really don't know what to do anymore. 

Deb has also recommended NMR. I haven't contacted Mary yet but will do in a few days. Thank you for your advice. I really do appreciate it.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Getting him in to rescue is the best thing you can do for him. Please!!

If you find him a home yourself, what if those people can no longer keep him and decide to give him to yet another person who may not treat him well. He is likely to go from home to home. NCMR will have him in a loving foster home (like Deb's and Steve's, for example) until the right home can be found. They have years of experience in evaluating homes and they have an extensive application process. If you can get him in to NCMR you will be able to rest assured that he is in the very best hands and will be treated with love all along the way until his forever home is found.


----------



## JNL (Sep 13, 2008)

QUOTE (bentleyboy @ Jan 15 2009, 09:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706526


> I had to rehome my first fluff Frost as i was living in an apartment and worked all day and late and felt that it was not fair on him.My Boyfriend at the time also really wanted him but was not prepared to do any of the work or be there as well. Also the apartment block were not partial to him. I also was just not ready. I only had him for one 2 days and giving him up destroyed me, I was sooo upset. so i i know what you must be going through. I heard he had gone a lady who really needed the little guy because of some tragedy. That helped me so much. It just was not the right time even though i had really wanted him and loved him and tried my best. Arty will find a fit, and you are doing a brave thing.
> Do you think he is being overprotective of you by acting out at your parents?[/B]



I really don't know why Arty is acting this way. He liked them in the beginning. My grandma and mom actually watched him for me while I was in school but I've been on winter break for about a month and a half now. He just started to act this way towards them recently. I thought maybe it was because he didn't get enough exercise so I tried playing with him more and taking him on walks but that didn't really help. I honestly don't know what's going on.



Thank you so much everyone for being so supportive and understanding. This was one of the hardest decisions I had to make. All your kind words made me feel a little better. Thank you.


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

I totally understand what you are going through I have had to rehome one of my babies a while back and this is what a friend of mine said to me..."it's a great heart that can be unselfish and loving" I know your heart is broken but, I know you want to do the right thing for Arty.


----------



## JNL (Sep 13, 2008)

Several members here recommended that I contact Mary Palmer of NMR. I didn't want to do it because I didn't want to face the fact that I'm really giving Arty up. But, I finally found the courage to call her yesterday. Unfortunately, she can't take Arty. She said too many maltese dogs were brought in because a lot of people lost their jobs/homes. Additionally, she already has three coming in this weekend. She suggested that I take Arty back to WHS where I adopted him from. This was my last choice. I didn't want to take him back there because who knows when Arty will find a home again. But, I guess it looks like I don't have any other options. =(


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (JNL @ Jan 17 2009, 05:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708317


> Several members here recommended that I contact Mary Palmer of NMR. I didn't want to do it because I didn't want to face the fact that I'm really giving Arty up. But, I finally found the courage to call her yesterday. Unfortunately, she can't take Arty. She said too many maltese dogs were brought in because a lot of people lost their jobs/homes. Additionally, she already has three coming in this weekend. She suggested that I take Arty back to WHS where I adopted him from. This was my last choice. I didn't want to take him back there because who knows when Arty will find a home again. But, I guess it looks like I don't have any other options. =([/B]


 :grouphug: I know this is so hard for you. Maybe it is meant to be to call WHS, as they did ask, if for any reason, you need to rehome him, to bring him back there.

I am so so so so so so sorry :smcry: :smcry: 

My heart breaks for you, but please have peace of mind and heart, that you are doing a very loving thing :grouphug: 

Please let us know how you do. I just can't seem to give you enough hugs :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

There are many other reputable rescues out there. I can't look right now, am sick all over again with that
stomache flu. Maybe a few others can help. MAKE SURE THE RESCUE IS REPUTABLE. Just like breeders, the
rescues need to be researched before surrendering.

Look for "small breed rescues", Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue, Bichon Rescues, "little white dog rescue",
Poodle Rescue, etc.

Maybe look for a dog rescue forum, you could post for help. Contact your vet for any rescues he's familiar with.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 17 2009, 05:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708330


> There are many other reputable rescues out there. I can't look right now, am sick all over again with that
> stomache flu. Maybe a few others can help. MAKE SURE THE RESCUE IS REPUTABLE. Just like breeders, the
> rescues need to be researched before surrendering.
> 
> ...



Deb, that is outstanding advice. Yes, contact your vet....and all the other resources Deb mentioned.


----------



## JNL (Sep 13, 2008)

Today was such a long and hard day for me (but it ended with a great surprise). Today was the day I decided to take Arty back to WHS. As I was getting Arty ready, I just cried and cried my eyes out. :crying: Tears were just strolling down my face. I brushed him, clipped his nails, and just hugged him for a long moment. All of my sisters wanted to come with me to say good-bye. One of my sisters wrapped him up in his blanket because it was cold. It was a very quiet 20 minutes drive to WHS. When we got there, I had to fill out several forms for Arty. After about 15 minutes of completing paperwork, the counselor said whenever we're ready, he will take Arty. I held him in my arms while my sisters gathered around. All of us were in tears. We said what we needed to say. I cried and apologized to him for doing this to him and I told him that he will find his forever home soon. After saying our good-byes, I handed him to the counselor. He said that they will conduct a few tests on him to see if he's healthy. If everything goes well, they will put him back up for adoption in the next few days. If it turns out that there's something wrong with him and he's not adoptable, they don't have a choice but to euthanize him. However, I have the option of whether or not I want to redeem him if that is the case. I told the counselor that I will take Arty back if they should euthanize him. Of course, I will take my baby back. I won't let that happen. Anyway, I couldn't stop crying. The counselor saw how hurt I was and tried to comfort me by telling me that I shouldn't worry. Arty is a cute, little guy and he's sure Arty will get adopted fast. With that said, my sisters and I walked out of WHS. All of us were still in tears. One of my sisters hugged me and told me everything will be okay. I cried the entire drive home. After dropping my sisters off at home, I went to a friend's house. I wasn't ready to go home and see all of Arty's belongings. I literally cried for two hours after I dropped him off. So many things were going through my mind. I feel so empty, so guilty, so heartbroken, and depressed. I kept telling God to please forgive me for giving Arty up. Maybe God feels bad for me and decided to help me. :innocent: 

At about 6:40pm, my uncle called me to find out why I took Arty back. By the way, he didn't know I was taking Arty back or that I was even thinking about it. He only found out because he came by our house and Arty was gone. He said I should've told him because he wanted Arty. He said he was so sad when he saw Arty's paw prints outside in the snow and Arty's little red boots by the door but Arty wasn't there anymore. He immediately told me to contact WHS and see if I could redeem Arty. After speaking with my uncle and his wife, they both wanted Arty and are willing to care for Arty. So, I contacted WHS, told them about the situation, and that I wanted to redeem Arty. They said I could pick him up by 7:30pm for no charge or else I will have to pay $16 for boarding if I pick him up tomorrow instead. There was no way I was going to let Arty sleep alone tonight because I knew how much he hates to be alone. I left my friend's house and went straight to pick him up. As soon as they brought him out, I screamed his name and even though he didn't see me because I was behind the counter, he recognized my voice and got all excited. He was barking and anxious to get out of the door. As soon as I saw him, I wanted to cry. I couldn't believe what happened to him in such a short amount of time. When I dropped him off, he was all clean and white. I only left him there for about two hours and he was all dirty. His fur was wet and dirty. He looked like he took a swim in a pool full of mud. But, I was so happy to see him. I talked to him the whole drive home. When I got home, my uncle and aunt were already there waiting for Arty. I rushed him to the bathroom and gave him a bath. All my sisters, uncle, and aunt just sat around and hung out with Arty. After about an hour, we got Arty's stuff all packed up and he went home with my uncle and his wife. Even though Arty's not at my house and I miss him dearly, I'm a little happier and relieved because he's with them. My family and my uncle's family are really close. They come over pretty much everyday. Arty will be my uncle's first real pet but my aunt grew up with dogs all her life so Arty will be in great hands with them. Plus, they only live like 5 minutes away and we visit very frequently too so I'll be seeing him. One day when I'm stable enough to care for myself and Arty, I'm sure they won't mind letting me take Arty back.

ALSO, thank you so much to everyone here who took the time to help Arty and I. And, for sending us your positive thoughts and support. I can't thank you all enough. Arty and I are so blessed to have found you guys. :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I love happy endings! They always make me cry. :crying 2: :crying 2: :crying 2: :crying 2:


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm crying happy tears for you and Arty.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

This is a wonderful update and I'm so happy for all concerned. Arty has a good home and you'll get to see him all the time. It really couldn't have ended any better and the timing was great. Please post more about Arty and let us know how he's doing.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

How wonderful that Arty has a new home! I'm just all choked up reading about it all. Bless you heart for loving him so much and yay to your uncle for taking him in! I love happy endings!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I cannot find my glasses, so this is hard for me to follow.

Who has Arty? Can I get the short version? I read the replies, and know he's fine,
but who has him?


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Thank you God that Arty didn't have to spend the night in that shelter. I just can't stand the pain. It breaks my heart every time I read one of these threads.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:bysmilie: Oh I am soooooooooooooooooo happy for you and Arty!!!
It couldn't have been a better outcome :wub: :wub: :wub: 
Don't feel bad about things and YES I think God was watching over that day!
All The Best :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 19 2009, 11:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=710041


> I cannot find my glasses, so this is hard for me to follow.
> 
> Who has Arty? Can I get the short version? I read the replies, and know he's fine,
> but who has him?[/B]


Arty's Mom left him at the shelter, but then her uncle called her and said that he would take Arty instead. So now Arty is owned by her Uncle who lives close. So she'll still be able to see Arty sometimes. :chili:


----------



## JNL (Sep 13, 2008)

QUOTE (beckinwolf @ Jan 20 2009, 07:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=710129


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 19 2009, 11:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=710041





> I cannot find my glasses, so this is hard for me to follow.
> 
> Who has Arty? Can I get the short version? I read the replies, and know he's fine,
> but who has him?[/B]


Arty's Mom left him at the shelter, but then her uncle called her and said that he would take Arty instead. So now Arty is owned by her Uncle who lives close. So she'll still be able to see Arty sometimes. :chili:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes Deb, my uncle and his wife took Arty so now he lives five minutes away and I can visit him anytime. By the way, thank you for all your help and advice.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm happy things worked out so well for Arty and that you'll be able to see him. He is a cutie!


----------



## JNL (Sep 13, 2008)

I just want to say a big "THANK YOU" to everyone for their support and kind words. I just couldn't say it enough. You guys are truly a blessing. School starts on Monday and I will be super busy but will try to post updates on Arty as much as possible. Again, thank you everyone. :SM Rocks!:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhhhh, I'm soooooo happy that it all worked out. Your story was just so heart breaking!! I'm glad it had a happy ending for Arty. 

Deb, if you ever can't find your glasses, look on the bottom right corner of your screen and there is a little + sign next to 100%. Click there and it will enlarge the type. I have to do that with my laptop since it's only 11" and I can't read much of what's on it without magnifying these old eyes, in spite of having my glasses on!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm so happy to hear this.

What a great ending. I'm glad you will be able to see Arty at your uncle's house.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm glad Arty is staying with your aunt and uncle! I hope you won't mind my making a late suggestion (I haven't been on the board for a while) --

A sudden unexplained change in a dog's personality or behavior might be caused by a health issue. Pain makes one grouchy! Some metabolic problems make one grouchy - such as a thyroid imbalance. 

Maybe your aunt and uncle should keep their eyes peeled for any medical problems, and maybe have him examined by a vet soon if that's in the budget. 

{{{{Arty and his family}}}}


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

I am absolutely thrilled for you. My heart was breaking into pieces at the beginning of your update (when you took him the shelter)..... but what a happy ending. Please teach your Aunt and Uncle how to come on SM so they can update us if you don't have time. We really want to hear more about Arty...


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

QUOTE (JNL @ Jan 19 2009, 10:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709996


> Today was such a long and hard day for me (but it ended with a great surprise). Today was the day I decided to take Arty back to WHS. As I was getting Arty ready, I just cried and cried my eyes out. :crying: Tears were just strolling down my face. I brushed him, clipped his nails, and just hugged him for a long moment. All of my sisters wanted to come with me to say good-bye. One of my sisters wrapped him up in his blanket because it was cold. It was a very quiet 20 minutes drive to WHS. When we got there, I had to fill out several forms for Arty. After about 15 minutes of completing paperwork, the counselor said whenever we're ready, he will take Arty. I held him in my arms while my sisters gathered around. All of us were in tears. We said what we needed to say. I cried and apologized to him for doing this to him and I told him that he will find his forever home soon. After saying our good-byes, I handed him to the counselor. He said that they will conduct a few tests on him to see if he's healthy. If everything goes well, they will put him back up for adoption in the next few days. If it turns out that there's something wrong with him and he's not adoptable, they don't have a choice but to euthanize him. However, I have the option of whether or not I want to redeem him if that is the case. I told the counselor that I will take Arty back if they should euthanize him. Of course, I will take my baby back. I won't let that happen. Anyway, I couldn't stop crying. The counselor saw how hurt I was and tried to comfort me by telling me that I shouldn't worry. Arty is a cute, little guy and he's sure Arty will get adopted fast. With that said, my sisters and I walked out of WHS. All of us were still in tears. One of my sisters hugged me and told me everything will be okay. I cried the entire drive home. After dropping my sisters off at home, I went to a friend's house. I wasn't ready to go home and see all of Arty's belongings. I literally cried for two hours after I dropped him off. So many things were going through my mind. I feel so empty, so guilty, so heartbroken, and depressed. I kept telling God to please forgive me for giving Arty up. Maybe God feels bad for me and decided to help me. :innocent:
> 
> At about 6:40pm, my uncle called me to find out why I took Arty back. By the way, he didn't know I was taking Arty back or that I was even thinking about it. He only found out because he came by our house and Arty was gone. He said I should've told him because he wanted Arty. He said he was so sad when he saw Arty's paw prints outside in the snow and Arty's little red boots by the door but Arty wasn't there anymore. He immediately told me to contact WHS and see if I could redeem Arty. After speaking with my uncle and his wife, they both wanted Arty and are willing to care for Arty. So, I contacted WHS, told them about the situation, and that I wanted to redeem Arty. They said I could pick him up by 7:30pm for no charge or else I will have to pay $16 for boarding if I pick him up tomorrow instead. There was no way I was going to let Arty sleep alone tonight because I knew how much he hates to be alone. I left my friend's house and went straight to pick him up. As soon as they brought him out, I screamed his name and even though he didn't see me because I was behind the counter, he recognized my voice and got all excited. He was barking and anxious to get out of the door. As soon as I saw him, I wanted to cry. I couldn't believe what happened to him in such a short amount of time. When I dropped him off, he was all clean and white. I only left him there for about two hours and he was all dirty. His fur was wet and dirty. He looked like he took a swim in a pool full of mud. But, I was so happy to see him. I talked to him the whole drive home. When I got home, my uncle and aunt were already there waiting for Arty. I rushed him to the bathroom and gave him a bath. All my sisters, uncle, and aunt just sat around and hung out with Arty. After about an hour, we got Arty's stuff all packed up and he went home with my uncle and his wife. Even though Arty's not at my house and I miss him dearly, I'm a little happier and relieved because he's with them. My family and my uncle's family are really close. They come over pretty much everyday. Arty will be my uncle's first real pet but my aunt grew up with dogs all her life so Arty will be in great hands with them. Plus, they only live like 5 minutes away and we visit very frequently too so I'll be seeing him. One day when I'm stable enough to care for myself and Arty, I'm sure they won't mind letting me take Arty back.
> 
> ALSO, thank you so much to everyone here who took the time to help Arty and I. And, for sending us your positive thoughts and support. I can't thank you all enough. Arty and I are so blessed to have found you guys. :wub:[/B]


Oh your story just break my heart. I'm so happy for Arty and you. I'm smiling and crying at the same time.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

This is sooo wonderful for you, Arty, and your Aunt and Uncle. I love happy endings!


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

Oh, my, that is a wonderful ending for you and Arty and his new parents


----------



## JNL (Sep 13, 2008)

QUOTE (mss @ Jan 20 2009, 07:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=710563


> I'm glad Arty is staying with your aunt and uncle! I hope you won't mind my making a late suggestion (I haven't been on the board for a while) --
> 
> A sudden unexplained change in a dog's personality or behavior might be caused by a health issue. Pain makes one grouchy! Some metabolic problems make one grouchy - such as a thyroid imbalance.
> 
> ...


It seems like Arty is doing fine over there. But, I will tell them to keep an eye on him and they are aware of his barking/growling at my parents/grandma. Also, when I redeemed him from WHS, they gave me their behavior helpline so I will definitely have my uncle/aunt contact them. Thank you for your advice. It's never too late to help. Thank you! :ThankYou:


----------



## JNL (Sep 13, 2008)

QUOTE (cuevasfam @ Jan 20 2009, 11:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=710694


> I am absolutely thrilled for you. My heart was breaking into pieces at the beginning of your update (when you took him the shelter)..... but what a happy ending. Please teach your Aunt and Uncle how to come on SM so they can update us if you don't have time. We really want to hear more about Arty...[/B]


I will let them know about SM. They're not big on computer and rarely use it but it'll be great if they become part of this online community. You guys are great. Thank you for your interest in hearing more about Arty. :biggrin:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

I just :heart: happy endings!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm so happy that all ended well and you will still get to see Arty!!


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

How Wonderful!


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

How wonderful that this all turned out okay. This really bothered me to think Arty was going back to the humane society. Even knowing he would probably get adopted, my heart broke for him and for you. I hope your aunt and uncle will be very happy with Arty, and he'll be happy with them.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

This seems like a very happy ending for Arty!


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm so happy for you and Arty that he'll be taken care of by your Uncle and his wife. You must be so relieved!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so elated it all worked out for everyone involved!!!!!!!!!! ... and do hope we'll get updates on little Artie!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm just seeing this post for the first time....and I'm already crying - my tears turned from sadness into tears of joy!!!!! What a wonderful ending for both of you.....I hope everything works out with your uncle.


----------

